# Saggy rear end (ON MY CAR)



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Why does the ass of our cars look like a low rider when anyone gets in the back? I mean I've had a 90lb girl in the back and the car goes down. I know that the fender is cut lower than the front but still it doesn't just look low it IS LOW. What is the best way to get that ugly mess fixed? New Springs?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd do a coil over conversion because you can vary the spring rates and adjust the ride height.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I would do that if it didn't cost over a grand.


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

i dont know why the ass-end of our cars does that, but i really dont like it


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

just get springs that come lower in the front than rear if budget is a concern. I know B&G used to make springs that were about .5" lower in the front and I know H&R does too.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Stiffer springs would probably stop the sagging right?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Saggy rear end - Need to do some glute-work, stiff legged dead lifts.....OH SORRY......wrong saggy rear end...

Stiffer springs and tighter shocks/struts. AGX's adjusting them to a tighter setting, BUT it'll also give you a much more uncomfortable ride.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't care if it rides rough. My mom has a 99 Mustang GT and the suspension is so tight I love driving it. Then I get in my car and it feels like its going to roll over into the next lane when I make a turn.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

New OEM springs will restore the ride height. OEM rear springs are typically softer than the fronts, so they sag more with age.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i was thinking about having someone construct some front fenders that are cut lower... which woud close that uglee gap a lil bit...
that or cut the back a lil higher.....


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

yeh i noticed that the other day... when i got my car used less than a year ago it seemed even and now the rear is probably 1-2 inches lower. does anybody know if the eibach pro-kit has the same problem with age?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, the back end of my car sinks whenever I sit in the FRONT seat, LOL.

and yes, I have the prokits.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm not too sure anymore, is this normal?
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/DSC02509.JPG


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

What in the hell did you have in the trunk?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, I just had to post that. Actually, I was putting my AGX shocks on the car and waiting for fedex to deliver my rear mounts. Since I ha nothing to do in my spare time, I decided to lower my car off the stands without the rear suspension on.


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *LOL, I just had to post that. Actually, I was putting my AGX shocks on the car and waiting for fedex to deliver my rear mounts. Since I ha nothing to do in my spare time, I decided to lower my car off the stands without the rear suspension on.
> 
> *


hahahahaha... i almost crapped myself when i saw that. nice one. :thumbup:


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

SoMissSentra said:


> *Why does the ass of our cars look like a low rider when anyone gets in the back? I mean I've had a 90lb girl in the back and the car goes down. I know that the fender is cut lower than the front but still it doesn't just look low it IS LOW. What is the best way to get that ugly mess fixed? New Springs? *


You know, people pay good money to get that kind of effect on their car...


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah I know it wouldn't be so bad if the front actually looked close to the same as the back. But when the ass is on the ground almost and the front is up in the air you just look like a white trash ******* driving down the street.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

coilovers.


----------

